# Tallokas



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt. to LB
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,12,13,14,15,16,18,21,22,23,25,26,31,31,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,50,52,53,54,56,58,61
Should be 41 dogs start 8:00 at same location


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

17 to the forth. I don't have numbers.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,5,6,8,12,14,21,23,30,31,34,37,48,51,55,58,59,61,62,63,65,68,70

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Am callbacks to the waterblind 1, 5, 6, 8, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, 22, 25, 26, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 44, 46, 52, 53, 54, 56, 58, 61

26 total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby results

Jams 3, 5, 6, 9, 18, 21, 24, 25, 28, 36, 37
RJ-23
4th-16
3rd-30
2nd-7
1st-2


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,5,6,8,12,14,21,23,30,31,34,37,48,51,55,58,59,61,62,63,65,68,70

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,2,6,8,14,21,34,48,65

9 total


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the second. 

1 3 4 6 9 12 17 20 21 22 26 28 29 32 33 34 35 36 38 39 40 42


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series
5,6,8,12,13,16,25,26,32,36,46,52,61

13 Total


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats to Barb Radtke and Ten for their Open 4th Place.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-12 Dot O/H Nancy White
2nd-#8 Rip O/H Cam Clark
3rd-#52 Mona O/H Ken Neil
4th-#32 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
RJ-36 Genet O/H Bill Barstow

JAMS- 6,13,46,61

Congrats to All !!


----------



## laitken (Sep 29, 2011)

Woohoo Dot & Nancy!!! Congratulations on your blue!!! Way to go girls!
and to Billy Ray & Duncan! Ethan & Judy! & all who finished


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#1 Rip O/H Cam Clark
2nd-#6 Ike H/Steve Yozamp O/Tom Lane
3rd-#65 Piney H/Ben Vallin O/Michael Shannahan
4th-#14 Ten O/H Barb Radtke
RJ-#2 Hottie H/Lynn Troy O/Chuck & Rose Meyer
JAMS- 21,34,48

Congrats to All !!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Marc Patton and Hidden Acres for winning a 40 dog Q with Elli.


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#1 Rip O/H Cam Clark
> 2nd-#6 Ike H/Steve Yozamp O/Tom Lane
> ...


----------

